# Hated species



## Skakuna (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't really like apes and birds. There are some exceptions, like owls and lemurs, but I know for sure I wouldn't like to have any of those as my sonas or even just furry OCs.
How about you? Do you have any species that you just don't like and would never make an oc out of those?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 13, 2018)

Definitely apes. They look good on others but not me.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

cows, horses

in real life they are scary. in furries theyre usually fetish characters


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> I don't really like apes...





SlyRiolu said:


> Definitely apes.


----------



## silveredgreen (Feb 13, 2018)

Deer.

I actually like the idea of having a primate sona or oc.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

I hate bugs and birds. 3:

Oh, and Taurs. Yuck.


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 13, 2018)

Can't say I truly hate any furry species, but there are some I dislike more than others.
I don't like fish, some birds are weird and I don't like insects all that much either. 
Oh and bats. They have weird noses.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 13, 2018)

Foxes mostly


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of hybrids or original species. I don't hate them, though. I just don't find them interesting, and wouldn't use them as characters.


----------



## Zulus (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't like birds. Something about their face just seemed strange.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

insects tbh?? they dont really make sense tbh?? maybe if it was a hybrid with something, sure, but insects on their own _*bug*_ me


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 13, 2018)

Orcas, if anyone ever had one.  Otherwise I’m good with everything, even crocodiles.


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 13, 2018)

So much birb hate..makes me a sad doodle.

I don't really hate any species, they're all fine uvu


----------



## Simo (Feb 13, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> So much birb hate..makes me a sad doodle.
> 
> I don't really hate any species, they're all fine uvu



Aw! I like birbs! I might even put out a bird feeder.

But similarly, I can't really think of any species I hate, offhand.



Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Foxes mostly



I like foxes, maybe too much. 

But if I could have all the money I spent on therapy, trying to get over certain foxes, I'd be wealthy. Gotta watch foxes!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 13, 2018)

Kaiyote said:


> *RaCiSTS!
> #oFfended*
> 
> 
> ...



I meant ones like this:


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 13, 2018)

I guess I can see why people don't like birbs 

It's the beak isn't it

Totally the beak TvT


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah, birds are good.  I keep thinking about drawing some hooded crows or jackdaws just for some variety, and because they've got good faces.  
I was initially a little uncertain about the crazier looking hybrid species, especially in bright colours.  But then you get chatting to people and warm to them, I find.  It'd get boring if we were all chasing the same aesthetic.


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 13, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Yeah, birds are good.  I keep thinking about drawing some hooded crows or jackdaws just for some variety, and because they've got good faces.
> I was initially a little uncertain about the crazier looking hybrid species, especially in bright colours.  But then you get chatting to people and warm to them, I find.  It'd get boring if we were all chasing the same aesthetic.


You should draw birbs, that would be very neato. We need more good birb art tbh


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 13, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> You should draw birbs, that would be very neato. We need more good birb art tbh



I had a go at a crow a couple of weeks ago, but thought he wasn't good enough to share.  I'll keep trying though!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

Wolves. Partly because they're a pain in the ass to draw, partly because they're over-done.


----------



## Ginza (Feb 13, 2018)

Sharks (though can look awesome as hybrids), dolphins, birds, snakes, primates, insects, whales, and Angel dragons tbh.

Sorry if you like them! Everyone has their own preferences and that's cool *shrugs*


----------



## Baalf (Feb 13, 2018)

Mostly common animals like foxes and wolves, but any type of primate usually doesn't interest me either.



Rimna said:


> I meant ones like this:



Oh come on! That's adorable! <3


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

Aren't primate furries just humans? Could they even be considered furry?


----------



## silveredgreen (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Aren't primate furries just humans? Could they even be considered furry?



Monkeys and apes are similar to humans, yes, but they have unique features that make them noticably different. Some monkeys don't even have flat faces.

I'd also like to add to my previous comment because i just realized i also dislike Protogens, Primagens and Angel Dragons


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

silveredgreen said:


> Monkeys and apes are similar to humans, yes, but they have unique features that make them noticably different. Some monkeys don't even have flat faces.
> 
> I'd also like to add to my previous comment because i just realized i also dislike Protogens, Primagens and Angel Dragons



Oh, yeah, there are a lot of primates and some are very obviously not close to human.
Like Lemurs, for example.
But where does the category of furry end and human begin?

Anyway.
I'm glad nobody's hating on reptilians.
We are the master race after all.
The world rightfully belongs to the scaled and the feathered. 
This is objectively true.


----------



## TheLaughingLion1 (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Aren't primate furries just humans? Could they even be considered furry?


Although they all (and us) fall under Order of primate,  the physiological differences are astoundingly diverse.


----------



## silveredgreen (Feb 13, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Oh, yeah, there are a lot of primates and some are very obviously not close to human.
> Like Lemurs, for example.
> But where does the category of furry end and human begin?
> 
> ...



Hecc i love reptiles so much. Only reason why my sona is a furred dragon is cuz i was afraid of people telling me i can't call myself a 'furry' if my sona didn't have fur. But then i stopped giving a shit but i was too lazy to change him.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 13, 2018)

silveredgreen said:


> Hecc i love reptiles so much. Only reason why my sona is a furred dragon is cuz i was afraid of people telling me i can't call myself a 'furry' if my sona didn't have fur. But then i stopped giving a shit but i was too lazy to change him.



My fursona has less fur than the average human. No body fur or hair, just smoothed scaled skin, and some beautiful, luxurious head hair.
(Which could be more akin to feathers.)

If any of you furries want to fight me over this, I'll be at the nearest 7-Eleven.
No guns.
No weapons.
Only fist and deep burning hatred.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> I guess I can see why people don't like birbs
> 
> It's the beak isn't it
> 
> Totally the beak TvT


It's *everything*. 3:<


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> It's *everything*. 3:<


Whaaaat? B-but..


----------



## Karatine (Feb 13, 2018)

nah not really tho


----------



## connortheskunk (Feb 13, 2018)

Aww man, I didn't realize how many people hated birds.  They are my favorite.  I mean, who wouldn't want to fly?



silveredgreen said:


> Deer.



Deer are also one of my favorite species 

I don't think I really detest any species, though there are some that I do not like as much as others.  For example, pigs, sheep and apes.  I also can't remember a crux that I've liked, either, though they are not very popular, anyway.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah I wouldn't have guessed anyone hated deer. I could see bears and pigs perhaps. They're usually really hairy and smoking cigars and wearing choice-cuts of leather in their pictures... I could see how that wouldn't be most furry's cup of tea.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

This is a really interesting thread actually, and i think it depends on what animals you were exposed to in your life and your personal attachments.
so i said that cows and horses scare me, thats because i have little experience with farm animals, they are very weird to me. If i had grown up on a farm im sure I would not find them weird and intimidating.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

I love pigs. Just not the big, gay, hairy, smoking, leather-clad ones. Bears..? There's no such thing as a bear that isn't big, gay, hairy, smoking, and clad in leather on FA...

But the wiminz. <3


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I love pigs. Just not the big, gay, hairy, smoking, leather-clad ones. Bears..? There's no such thing as a bear that isn't big, gay, hairy, smoking, and clad in leather on FA...
> 
> But the wiminz. <3



I agree that big, hairy, smoking leather-clad gay is unattractive.

But average height, smooth-skinned, vaping leather-clad and slightly homoerotic is good. especially if its a lizard


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 13, 2018)

Pony "furries" 

I'm sorry but I can't stand them... Because most of them are really old and the suits just do not look good...


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

lol


----------



## silveredgreen (Feb 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Yeah I wouldn't have guessed anyone hated deer.





connortheskunk said:


> Deer are also one of my favorite species



Reason: Every deer i see in this fandom is almost exactly the same. They're either a hardcore femboy stereotype, a 'reeks of bullshit Tumblr aestherics' oc, or both. I have yet to see a deer that's different in some way. Kinda ruins the image of sonas with that species for me.

My favorite obscure species are probably boars and rats, common species is probably cats and dragons, but this isn't a thread about favorites.


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 13, 2018)

My Little Pony based characters! And thats coming from someone who has one! Unless you have a genuinely cutesy character that fits the aesthetic like Fluffernutter the unicorn whos pink and has a cloud on her ass, I think they just look so tacky?
Especially the ones that are like generic self insert male pony whose cutie mark is something lame like a computer or a D20? They're so lame what is the point unless you're gonna have fun with it?


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't know. Even species I hate in real life like spiders can be real cute or interesting as anthros.


----------



## Zerohi (Feb 13, 2018)

Hmmm this is a hard one for me
I'm the kind of guy that would just say "to each their own" but I've never really disliked any species as a whole. So yeah.... To each their own


----------



## silvershade (Feb 14, 2018)

I dislike 
-angel dragons, mostly because of the creator and people disrespecting her and they're just so damn popular right now 
-wolves, tend to have an ego
-feathered dragons, because I'm a non-feathered dragon
-99% of hybrids

I like
-birds 
-cruxes? and those android dogs
-possums


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 14, 2018)

50/50 hybrids of insects.

I would probably make more friends if I was more open to this, but hybrids are halfway between insect and something else succeed in neither.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 14, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> My Little Pony based characters! And thats coming from someone who has one! Unless you have a genuinely cutesy character that fits the aesthetic like Fluffernutter the unicorn whos pink and has a cloud on her ass, I think they just look so tacky?
> Especially the ones that are like generic self insert male pony whose cutie mark is something lame like a computer or a D20? They're so lame what is the point unless you're gonna have fun with it?



I dont know if you are familiar with adoptables / trading OCs, but every single time i put characters or adopts up for trade or offer someone ALWAYS offers a my little pony OC for them. I could put up a super detailed character design and price it at $50 and someone would still be like "waah  I'm poor but I can make you a custom pony OC?" sometimes they are half ponies half closed species, which are basically just MLPs with weird extra traits.

theyre not even decently looking ponies half of the time, most of them are neon abominations made in ms paint with random themes that dont make sense. and they are all over deviantart.

my little ponies are the bane of my existence


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 14, 2018)

I am not a huge fan of hybrid species either, like half-wolf half-demon; or a dog with wings, or a cat that's also a snake and a spider or anything weird like that.


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 14, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> I dont know if you are familiar with adoptables / trading OCs, but every single time i put characters or adopts up for trade or offer someone ALWAYS offers a my little pony OC for them. I could put up a super detailed character design and price it at $50 and someone would still be like "waah  I'm poor but I can make you a custom pony OC?" sometimes they are half ponies half closed species, which are basically just MLPs with weird extra traits.
> 
> theyre not even decently looking ponies half of the time, most of them are neon abominations made in ms paint with random themes that dont make sense. and they are all over deviantart.
> 
> my little ponies are the bane of my existence


I feel you! Its all either done on shitty MS Paint bases or made in that one MLP OC maker so you end up with 100+ ponies that all have the same combination of ugly manes and obnoxious colors. There's absolutely no room for creativity with most MLP based ponies which is why I've ended up making mine a generic unicorn but of course she still gets the "IS THAT TWILIGHT SPARKLE" comments just because they have vaguely the same colors???
@ Bronies pls die down faster :'(((


----------



## Steelite (Feb 14, 2018)

Not a fan of insects at all (except scorpion). Not interested in "entity" stuffs like demons, angels, gods, bla bla bla... otherwise I'm alright with all species.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Feb 15, 2018)

not to be racist but sergals are icky


----------



## EmeraldWuff (Feb 15, 2018)

I really don't like pachyderm (elephants, hippos etc.) fursonas, especially elephants. Even though they're ok animals in real life, pachyderms as fursonas look ridiculous and awful. And most of people with pachyderm fursonas are kids considering a few shapes drawn in MS Paint art. I'm also not really a fan of "owned" species like sergals or angel dragons.


----------



## pinkadoodle (Feb 15, 2018)

I feel bad cause my fur is one of those ridiculous "hybrid" species that would look awful irl and I think most furs hate them. But anyway. im not a fan of rly popular ones like wolves and foxes because theyre used sooo much that they don't seem interesting to me anymore. sometimes there can be cool looking ones with interesting designs but most of the time theyre just. pretty boring. :/

not a fan of those "owned" species either. theyre just. blegh.


----------



## Br3a (Feb 16, 2018)

Im a good person I don't hate any species. And deer are cool, its those damn slutty foxes you gotta watch out for :O


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 16, 2018)

pinkadoodle said:


> I feel bad cause my fur is one of those ridiculous "hybrid" species that would look awful irl and I think most furs hate them.QUOTE]
> So what species are you? I can't find that info and I'm really curious now :3


----------



## pinkadoodle (Feb 16, 2018)

I never finished drawing the ref for her but shes supposed to be a rabbit with a snake tail, fangs, tongue, and etc etc. Tho tbh she doesn't look all that much like a rabbit. shes more of an anthro snake with big ears and is pretty fluffy.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Foxes mostly


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 21, 2018)

Hate is an interesting 4 lane word. Now I really dislike those bug fursona things, like what in the fuck where some people thinking.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## modfox (Feb 21, 2018)

pokésonas... i think there annoying


----------



## modfox (Feb 21, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Foxes mostly


Humans mostly


----------



## Skychickens (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't necessarily hate any one species, but I do get a bit tired of seeing so many foxes and wolves. Don't get me wrong, I love foxes and wolves too but...they rarely have much to them to make a well-developed character. Too much trying too hard to make a unique new one honestly.


----------



## Baphy (Feb 22, 2018)

I quite like most species to be honest.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 22, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I don't necessarily hate any one species, but I do get a bit tired of seeing so many foxes and wolves. Don't get me wrong, I love foxes and wolves too but...they rarely have much to them to make a well-developed character. Too much trying too hard to make a unique new one honestly.


Now this is the kinda shit I can get behind


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 23, 2018)

all are good to me ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I don't necessarily hate any one species, but I do get a bit tired of seeing so many foxes and wolves. Don't get me wrong, I love foxes and wolves too but...they rarely have much to them to make a well-developed character. Too much trying too hard to make a unique new one honestly.


Lawl. Fite me. :3

A character with zero personality is nothing more than a ref sheet for a D&D campaign. Personality>Looks. And the direction I decided to take my Fursona.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 23, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> A character with zero personality is nothing more than a ref sheet for a D&D campaign.


Why you gotta be hatin' on DnD? 
Like, have you ever met a bard?


----------



## CindyPig (Feb 23, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> I don't really like apes and birds. There are some exceptions, like owls and lemurs, but I know for sure I wouldn't like to have any of those as my sonas or even just furry OCs.
> How about you? Do you have any species that you just don't like and would never make an oc out of those?


Anything and everything if the spirit and design is right, but when your'e a pig being a fish is just muddy water.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 23, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Why you gotta be hatin' on DnD?
> Like, have you ever met a bard?


seems like everybody hates bards exp half orc bards XD why woudet you wanna do +5 damg at first level?


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 23, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> seems like everybody hates bards exp half orc bards XD why woudet you wanna do +5 damg at first level?


It's the narcissism.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 23, 2018)

Creepers. Damn things are silent, explode you, turn your house into a crater, blend in with the vegetation, and don't die in sunlight. 
Oh wait, we're talking about fursonas? 

I hate nekos. Or anything that's similar to that concept. Plus they tend to be risque or potentially underage. Not even a fan of anime-esque OCs.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 24, 2018)

Degadoodle said:


> I guess I can see why people don't like birbs
> 
> It's the beak isn't it
> 
> Totally the beak TvT


We'll get through this, my dood. Sqwooklife.


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 25, 2018)

Rococo! said:


> We'll get through this, my dood. Sqwooklife.


Actually, to me birds are weird because of their eyes ^^; they just look empty, as if there were nothing but a void in birds' souls ;w;


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 25, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> Actually, to me birds are weird because of their eyes ^^; they just look empty, as if there were nothing but a void in birds' souls ;w;



Have you seen Werner Herzog talking about chickens?  At the same time, that otherness could be part of what's interesting about birds.  
*> Quotes > Quotable Quote*



*“Look into the eyes of a chicken and you will see real stupidity. It is a kind of bottomless stupidity, a fiendish stupidity. They are the most horrifying, cannibalistic and nightmarish creatures in the world.”*


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 25, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Have you seen Werner Herzog talking about chickens?  At the same time, that otherness could be part of what's interesting about birds.


I've never heard of the guy to be honest... I got that feeling when I was just watching pigeons, crows and parrots.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 25, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> I've never heard of the guy to be honest... I got that feeling when I was just watching pigeons, crows and parrots.



Yeah, I just thought it was interesting because while I don't see it myself, it seems to be about the same reaction as you felt.


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 25, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> Actually, to me birds are weird because of their eyes ^^; they just look empty, as if there were nothing but a void in birds' souls ;w;


Our eyes do contain the void. Two things will always be certain: The universe and birds.


----------



## Coal-River (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't like apes, or insects, other than spiders and pray mantis hybrids. I would never make a pig or bear sona, they're to bulky. I despise anything overly cutesy, and foxes/wolves/dogs are to generic for me.

I do however like reptiles, especially snakes, and deer. Hybrids are fun and I love making unique species.


----------



## modfox (Feb 26, 2018)

Rococo! said:


> Our eyes do contain the void. Two things will always be certain: The universe and birds.


My kind eats your kind


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 1, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Lawl. Fite me. :3
> 
> A character with zero personality is nothing more than a ref sheet for a D&D campaign. Personality>Looks. And the direction I decided to take my Fursona.


Haha. That's why I said rarely but wow perfect analogy. I have played so many D&D campaigns where people don't put anything into their characters as they know the DM is mostly out to pile sheets of dead in front of them. If hat's what you're used to in character creation, no wonder.



sharprealmcomics said:


> seems like everybody hates bards exp half orc bards XD why woudet you wanna do +5 damg at first level?


My fiancee plays bards and half-orcs all the time it's kinda great.

Anywhoop I mostly came back here to add "also a proper hybrid would make a cool fursona, something more than just me adding wings to things." But then I realized there were comments and I had to respond. >.>


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 3, 2018)

I didn't like ANY apes or monkeys until I met BackpawScratcher! He's really chill and kind to me

I am not a huge fan of any Pokemon furries that try to mingle in RP's with non-poke characters... it kills the mood for me and raises too many questions.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 4, 2018)

Generic canines with brightly colored accents and a tuft of hair that smile at the camera with a look of vapid amusement.

I basically just described 80% of all fursonas ever.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 4, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I didn't like ANY apes or monkeys until I met BackpawScratcher! He's really chill and kind to me


*hoots appreciatively*  

We’re 90% hug monsters really.  Come hang out any time!


----------



## Lithooves (Mar 4, 2018)

Had a good laugh looking at how many times the word 'hybrid' popped up. 

Personally, I don't 'hate' any species. To each their own.
Dislikes, however, are those stereotypical bears that dress in all leather, smoke cigarettes, and call everyone 'pup'.
Foxes with nine tails are kinda up on the list too.


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 4, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I feel you! Its all either done on shitty MS Paint bases or made in that one MLP OC maker so you end up with 100+ ponies that all have the same combination of ugly manes and obnoxious colors. There's absolutely no room for creativity with most MLP based ponies which is why I've ended up making mine a generic unicorn but of course she still gets the "IS THAT TWILIGHT SPARKLE" comments just because they have vaguely the same colors???
> @ Bronies pls die down faster :'(((


Oh lord yes.
Theres a girl in my study hall class like this, and she is always on those pony dress up games... She draws her OC which is like, weird...


----------



## Kiaara (Mar 4, 2018)

The fact that alot of people hate on insects and hybrids are just
*Backs away slowly*


----------



## Lithooves (Mar 4, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> The fact that alot of people hate on insects and hybrids are just
> *Backs away slowly*


#Hybrid4Lyfe


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 4, 2018)

I feel like hybrids are hated because a lot of people do like...
"Oh i'm half angel half demon half god, half mermaid, half dragon, half phoenix, half griffin, half vampire, half rainbow. I have no flaws and everyone loves me and people worship me in roleplays everywhere. : D
I'm also a princess/prince/king/queen, and I have all the powers ever and I'm also every color at the same time. I'm also a space pirate in my spare time. =D  Also they can't die, and if you make them mad they will insta kill you. n.n "

xDD


----------



## Lithooves (Mar 4, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I feel like hybrids are hated because a lot of people do like...
> "Oh i'm half angel half demon half god, half mermaid, half dragon, half phoenix, half griffin, half rainbow. I have no flaws and everyone loves me and people worship me in roleplays everywhere. : D
> I'm also a princess/prince/king/queen, and I have all the powers ever and I'm also every color at the same time."
> 
> xDD


Yeeeep that would probably be it, haha.
My fursona has the 'traits' of three different animals, but he's not the type that's like "Yea my sona' is half god, half vampire, half demon, he can't be killed. He likes black and blood and will kill u if u make him mad'.


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 4, 2018)

Lithooves said:


> Yeeeep that would probably be it, haha.
> My fursona has the 'traits' of three different animals, but he's not the type that's like "Yea my sona' is half god, half vampire, half demon, he can't be killed. He likes black and blood and will kill u if u make him mad'.


Dang I forgot about vampires, better add that to the list hahaha. 
but ye. I saw that a looot when I was younger. haha.


----------



## Skakuna (Mar 4, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I feel like hybrids are hated because a lot of people do like...
> "Oh i'm half angel half demon half god, half mermaid, half dragon, half phoenix, half griffin, half vampire, half rainbow. I have no flaws and everyone loves me and people worship me in roleplays everywhere. : D
> I'm also a princess/prince/king/queen, and I have all the powers ever and I'm also every color at the same time. I'm also a space pirate in my spare time. =D  Also they can't die, and if you make them mad they will insta kill you. n.n "
> 
> xDD


Yeah, all thosse are also very common for Mary Sues of creepypasta fandom.


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 17, 2018)

Lemme see...
Pigs (Typically look too much like humans every time they're drawn anthro. It's uncanny and offensive.) Cows (And the award for the most common creature with the weirdest biology goes to...) Male Bears (Gay. Every Time. Also, fat in an ugly way.) Elephants, Hippos, rabbits? (Those species always end up having big butts, and I dunno about you but there's a War between T&A, and I chose the side of the boobs.) Ponies (They don't even belong on FurAffinity, they're their own thing.) Bees, wasps, and hornets (for obvious reasons (apiphobic)) Sometimes any scalies and dinosaurs, and dragons (Plenty of those fursonas end up being into macro and / or vore, and thus I wouldn't approach them with anything less than ICBM Missiles (Fore macros) or Rocket Launchers (For Vore Preds) by my side)
For now, those are all the species I dislike.


----------



## Troj (Mar 17, 2018)

Humans for the win.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 17, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Lemme see...
> Pigs (Typically look too much like humans every time they're drawn anthro. It's uncanny and offensive.)


Not to mention an unnecessarily complicated source of pork, ham and bacon.







> Male Bears (Gay. Every Time. Also, fat in an ugly way.)


Not even Bear!Vega from Vigil, who not only suplexed a muton berserker but is also Alma Wade's in-setting personal teddy bear and sanity anchor?


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 17, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Not to mention an unnecessarily complicated source of pork, ham and bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eugh.
And awww.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2018)

On Sofurry I met a guy who was had a pomegranate for a fursona, and another who was an paramecium.


----------



## Skakuna (Mar 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> On Sofurry I met a guy who was had a pomegranate for a fursona, and another who was an paramecium.


... the hell? XD I mean, I've seen a 'fursuit' of sundew, but those are canivorous, so it could work in a way, but not as a furry to me, after all those are plants. But... POMEGRANATE? And paramecium? How even...?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 17, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> ... the hell? XD I mean, I've seen a 'fursuit' of sundew, but those are canivorous, so it could work in a way, but not as a furry to me, after all those are plants. But... POMEGRANATE? And paramecium? How even...?


I think it might just have meant to be funny, the pomegranate had a face and everything, among other things, and the paramecium wore clothing and stuff. I nearly died laughing because they both had these sufficient complex backstories and personalities.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 17, 2018)

I see that plenty of people seem to dislike bug sonas. To each his own I guess, but imho wolves and foxes are overrated .



Shots fired


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 21, 2018)

Insects,Angel Dragons, and original species. I don't hate original species, i just wouldn't use one. I would use hybrids tho.


----------



## RaverMonki (Mar 27, 2018)

Any commercial species like Pokemon or something. I don’t mind if people make OCs of them but declaring them as your fursona just makes me cringe.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 1, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> Wolves, dogs and other canines + foxes. Honestly, I just think these are boring and WAY too overused. Of all the species you could’ve picked, from a gryphon to a thylacine to a shark, you picked a basic canine or a fox. WHY?
> I don’t like Pokémon/other things from existing franchises either like the above poster.
> Oh and also angel dragons.
> 
> ...



Yeah. Like each to their own and all, _I GUESS, _but about three million people have a generic stupid red fox fursona with emo hair. Why, may I ask, have you made another one? Don't you want to be original?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 1, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> Exactly! I see tons of them and sometimes I wouldn’t be able to tell them apart. People can have whatever fursona they like, but I don’t have to like it.



What bothers me more than the actual design is the face shape.
Contrary to popular beliefs, animals are just as varied in individual face structure and body type as humans are.
There's no reason that five red fox furries, all with the same coloration, couldn't be individual. If you varied the facial and body features, it would still be possible for them to be different characters.

Yet, every canine furry has this exact same face shape.


Spoiler























But not just fox furries. A large portion of anthro characters have this same cartoon dog face, even if they're a cat or dragon or something else entirely.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 1, 2018)

Not everyone can draw well. 3:


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Not everyone can draw well. 3:



Don't need to. My art is pretty lackluster, but varying facial structure isn't that hard. It can be as easy as changing the eye shape.
Or, since this is furries we're talking about and furries typically have cash to waste, just commission someone.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> What bothers me more than the actual design is the face shape.
> Contrary to popular beliefs, animals are just as varied in individual face structure and body type as humans are.
> There's no reason that five red fox furries, all with the same coloration, couldn't be individual. If you varied the facial and body features, it would still be possible for them to be different characters.
> 
> ...


*sings to the tune of "I've got a jar of dirt"*
I've got a cardboard box, I've got a cardboard box, I've got a cardboard box, And that's what my nose is!
Vulpines are at a loss, Cuz I am the boss, Vulpines are at a loss, Cuz that's what my nose is!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 1, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> *sings to the tune of "I've got a jar of dirt"*
> I've got a cardboard box, I've got a cardboard box, I've got a cardboard box, And that's what my nose is!
> Vulpines are at a loss, Cuz I am the boss, Vulpines are at a loss, Cuz that's what my nose is!



What?


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Apr 1, 2018)

Pig anthros is what I don't really like due to Pigs in real life being gross (but smart) animals.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 1, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> What?


Well ya said every fox has got the same nose. I know I'm not a fox but I am a foxy dragon aren't I? Therefore me having a different shaped nose means I'm better than them!
Lol...


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 1, 2018)

Zulus said:


> I don't like birds. Something about their face just seemed strange.


why does everyone hate birds? ; v;


dogryme6 said:


> Male Bears (Gay. Every Time. Also, fat in an ugly way.)







correction, bears are sometimes fat.....and I wish they where all gay. 

anyway, I don't hate a good number of sonas... I love custom species like sergals (obviously form the fact that I'm a avali) and even though I don't care much for real apes and bugs the sonas can be quite well done for them. now what I DO hate seeing are my little pony sonas, I can get over the annoying lack of effort put into most of them I can look past the incredibly simplistic design and regardless of species to some degree everyone has obnoxious colors so I can turn a blind eye to that. hell I even ignore that fact that they're more abundant than foxes in the fandom and that part where they are there own things really. what irks me is the porn....yes the porn, I don't understand how can you take something _so_ innocent and pure as little colorful ponies made for little children and draw them with massive dicks and huge pussies and then proceed to make them fuck each-other. I feel that the porn defaces that show about ponies learning the value of friendship, tolerance, and morals into a hideous  fetish. honestly it's *not* doing the bronies or us furries (we just totally need more allegations of being zoophilies, I mean who doesn't love being called a dog fucker?) any favors to let that shit be.

I also don't care much for Pokemon sonas....mostly because I have no idea how old they are.

and lastly I don't care much for god sonas, demons, and other spiritual stuff....just sends all the wrong signals all the wrong ways.


----------



## bookfangeek (Apr 2, 2018)

Birds, I love 'em when they aren't cartoons, but they're SO hard to show expressions with.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 2, 2018)

Bears and their damn rounded ears.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 2, 2018)

Foxes, huskies and wolves. Overused and usually uninspired in terms of character design. There are tons of other cute, fun and unexplored canid species that can be interesting to anthropomorphize, yet everybody mostly sticks to those three, with characters that often look like each other, but with different colors. Not my thing, to be honest :т

It's still a matter of tastes, though, and I have nothing personal against fox/husky/wolf sona users, of course - they're still mostly pretty cool guys.
(birbs are awesome!)


----------



## TomVaporeon (Apr 3, 2018)

Birbs seem to be like marmite, people either love them or hate them uvu

I don't hate any species! Though while gryphons are great, they're like birds but without all of the best bird bits... the talons, for example. Plus I'm not a huge fan of having wings and arms...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 3, 2018)

I hate androids, cyborgs, or anything mechanical. Especially mechanical dragons with stupid black scales and red anime hair. Seriously, who would make something so silly and ridiculous?
Who I ask you. Who?


----------



## katalistik (Apr 3, 2018)

Bugs are like, no, not happening. Some birds too like, I don't want to see a chicken sona though let's agree that old cartoons had chicken anthro chars and we didn't mind them then. 




Infrarednexus said:


> I hate androids, cyborgs, or anything mechanical. Especially mechanical dragons with stupid black scales and red anime hair. Seriously, who would make something so silly and ridiculous?
> Who I ask you. Who?



You  But IMO it's a well made sona.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 3, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I hate androids, cyborgs, or anything mechanical. Especially mechanical dragons with stupid black scales and red anime hair. Seriously, who would make something so silly and ridiculous?
> Who I ask you. Who?


Hmmm. I don't know who would be stupid enough to have a cyborg dragon at all. That is most certainly a dumb idea to have, let alone act apon.
... *whistles inconspicuously*


----------



## Paintyneko (Apr 4, 2018)

Not a huge fan of horses as fursonas


----------

